

Acta protests: Thousands take to streets across Europe - Tim-Boss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16999497

======
paganel
A quick shot from the protest that took place in Bucharest:
<http://imgur.com/Eu5zX> , at -10 degrees Celsius and under a rather
unpleasant snowing. Around 2,000 people took part. I couldn't resist there for
more than one hour, but at least I took part :)

------
melvinng
It's funny how SOPA, ACTA, and Bill-C11 are so coordinated. It's almost like
someone in the industry is pulling a lot of strings in the government.

------
buster
Around 200 protesters gathered in central London outside the offices of
several major rights holders.

mhhh.. in munich were around 16000 protesters.. why only 200 in london!?

Berlin: 6000-10000

[http://video.golem.de/internet/7210/demonstration-gegen-
acta...](http://video.golem.de/internet/7210/demonstration-gegen-acta-in-
muenchen.html)

~~~
polshaw
As a reasonably tuned in Brit, i had no idea these protests were happening
until reading about it after the fact. I think sopa-fatigue probably set in
more with the relevant section english speaking population.

~~~
moylan
only found out about the saturday march to be held in dublin late on friday
evening. currently on crutches so unable to attend unfortunately. fairly
unorganised as far as i could tell from people who were there.

edit: if i were to speculate i would say that most of geeks and nerds i know
who care about these things don't use facebook and the dublin march seems to
have been organised on facebook. i only found out when one person who linked
their twitter and facebook accounts crossposted to twitter.

------
ulrich
I was one of the 16000 protesters in Munich. The message came to me via the
evening TV news about germany delayed signing ACTA. It was impressive to see
how many people care about that topic. 200 attendants in London sounds like no
protest at all.

------
bgposter
An youtube video from the protests in Sofia, Bulgaria:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCualP99mNs> . According to the organizers
there were about 4000 people there.

------
andreiursan
A youtube video of the protest in Cluj Napoca,
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8OWGzMLDfMY#t=39s)
. Cluj Napoca is a city in Romania, not a big one but 2000+ protested against
ACTA.

------
maccylo
Protests in Estonia: 1500 in Tallinn and 700 in Tartu.
<http://www.360pano.eu/stop-acta/#.TzaolywVaW0.twitter>

------
wavephorm
I'm convinced the internet we know today is very quickly going to get
fragmented into distinct regions (china-style). This worldwide plan "known by
many names" (SOPA/PIPA/ACTA) has obviously already been decided during the
last G8 summit. These clampdowns of the internet are going through, one way or
another. The G8 governments are scared to death of the Internet. They've been
watching the Arab spring movement in absolute horror at how quickly citizens
can organize over a free internet and overthrow their government, which is
obviously quite threatening if you're in a position of power, and you're
pilfering your citizens wealth with draconian economic actions.

------
faucet
Freenet.Org

~~~
praptak
A technical solution to a social problem. Freenet & co rely on our right to
private communication with whomever we choose and to run whatever software we
want on the machines we own.

You cannot have Freenet on a locked-down box that only connects to registered
sites (google Minitel for an example of such thing.) That's why it is
essential not to rely solely on Freenet/Tor/Mute/whatever.

